# Nass RAW - 5/11/10



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Woodcore and I rolled a nice loop this evening.  We set out around 5:45 after figuring out that Greg couldn't make it.  Rolled Jug>Scoville twisties>Sandy Pelican>Knee tree>Meth lab>Johnnycake>Hinman>69er>Cemetery back to Scoville>Scoville twisties>4-way>BSB.

It was my first time hitting the knee tree.  The climb was longish, but not too bad, lots of switchbacks.  I'd really like to hit it in the other direction one of these days.  We saw a black bear in the middle of the Sandy Pelican.  Well Woodcore saw it, I just heard it crashing through the woods.  I'm finally starting to feel some flow to my riding again this year, at least in sections that I'm familiar with.  I had the Scoville twisties pretty well dialed in tonight, I think.  Woodcore must know the 69er like the back of his hand, he just took off and I didn't see him almost the whole trail, except for when he stopped to wait up!

Anyway, great rip, I guess it was about 9.8 miles and there had to be some decent elevation climb in there too. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Managed to snap a pic when Woodcore stopped long enough for me to do so. 







It doesn't look like much in the picture, but that's a pretty impressive (to me at least) up at the beginning of the 69er (north end).


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2010)

Agreed, great rip tonight! The Bear encounter kinda freaked me out a bit but on the other hand it was pretty cool to be able interact with one of the larger creatures in the forest for the first time especially being as close as I was! 

None the less bvibert was killing it in the Twisties tonight! Pretty sure we rolled through the Scoville Twisties at an average speed approaching 9mph! :flag:


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2010)

Did you get a climbing elevation gain for today?


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2010)

1446 Feet, nicely done!  :beer:


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> 1446 Feet, nicely done!  :beer:



That's the one bit of data I can't seem to get from my Garmin Forerunner that would be helpful; I get highest elevation, lowest, and the difference--that's it.

Very respectable ride, gentlemen. Kinda cool about the bear, though it would have scared me half to death! I am terrified of running into one.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2010)

No pics posing with the bear? The past few time I rode there all I think about is coming face to face with it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2010)

severine said:


> That's the one bit of data I can't seem to get from my Garmin Forerunner that would be helpful; I get highest elevation, lowest, and the difference--that's it.



Mine doesn't give it until I up load it. It's listed as elevation gain on the Garmin page you link in the mileage thread.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Mine doesn't give it until I up load it. It's listed as elevation gain on the Garmin page you link in the mileage thread.


Doesn't seem accurate then. I've had rides at the Rez with the same elevation gain as rides on the bike path in Unionville.

And if it is accurate, there's no way I'll ever be able to ride with you guys. My most grueling ride was 629ft elevation gain:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31674101

And this track, which has a lot of climbing coming back, only showed as 315ft elevation gain... the bike path is usually around 400ft elevation gain on a basically flat or very gentle incline.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31013206
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/29849802

So I just figured that wasn't the same # that WoodCore has been using since the numbers don't seem to match up to the climbing involved. I realize distance the gain is spread out over makes a difference in difficulty level, but still... If you guys are averaging 1400ft elevation gain in a ride, I'd probably roll over and die 10 min into that.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

severine said:


> Doesn't seem accurate then. I've had rides at the Rez with the same elevation gain as rides on the bike path in Unionville.
> 
> And if it is accurate, there's no way I'll ever be able to ride with you guys. My most grueling ride was 629ft elevation gain:
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31674101
> ...



I don't think we average that much elevation gain per ride.  Also I'm no sure if your GPS has a barometric sensor to determine elevation.  I don't think it does which means that it uses the GPS satellites to determine elevation, which is a lot less accurate.

That ride you did at the rez has a fair amount of climbing (you went in up along the fence line and then along the power lines, right?).  If you can do that ride without dieing you'd be fine on most rides.  Though I definitely would have thrown a bit more climbing into that ride, the rewards are worth it.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2010)

Sorry I missed the ride. Next chance is maybe Sunday morning.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sorry I missed the ride. Next chance is maybe Sunday morning.



That should work for me.


----------



## WoodCore (May 12, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No pics posing with the bear? The past few time I rode there all I think about is coming face to face with it.



No Bear pics! :razz: I wouldn't worry about it to much as this bear, once we made eye contact spooked pretty easy and was off on his/her way.


----------



## Trev (May 13, 2010)

The spot in the picture was fairly challenging as I recall..  good stuff !


----------

